# Conseil d’acheter un iPad flashé !!!



## abdou (19 Juillet 2018)

Salut tt le monde .je voulais acheter un iPad Air 2 d’occasion mais apparement beaucoup d’ iPad dans mon pays  était bloqué sur iCloud et il y’a un moyenne le les faire débloquer et revendre !!je veux votre conseil et connaître c’est quoi ce flashe qui débloque l’ipad Et comment fonction.merci


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2018)

*Bonsoir*

*Si bloqué iCloud , c'est impossible *

*Ce forum ne vous aideras jamais pour ce genre de pratique *

*je vous conseil de formuler votre demande ailleurs *

*Merci *
*Je ferme le topic *


----------

